
Marvel Comics makes 700 first issues available for free download - ck2
http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2013/03/marvel-1/
======
JonnieCache
Blogspam for <http://marvel.com/news/story/20260/sxsw_2013_marvel_1>

------
ghshephard
Pretty amazing that they have 700 #1s. They have 56 #1s of spiderman alone.
Good call by Marvel - close to zero loss of income on their part and massive
"taste this, and see what you think" advertising.

------
ck2
Recommendations? I know little about comics.

I liked this one from DC
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wonder_Woman:_The_Hiketeia>

Anything in the Marvel universe like that?

~~~
esmevane
Here you go
[http://thesecretlifeofcomicbooks.blogspot.com/2013/03/marvel...](http://thesecretlifeofcomicbooks.blogspot.com/2013/03/marvel-700-1-sale-
our-picks.html)

------
ghshephard
Not working out so well - updated the App on my iPad, tried for about 10
minutes. I'm getting a download error on everything. Oh Well.

------
robotmay
Is there an easy way to get all of them? It might take me a while to hit the
button on each issue in the tablet application.

~~~
robotmay
Also their app login server appears to be down, which isn't helping matters.

------
TheClassic
A legal torrent of this would be awesome

~~~
ck2
I think the marketing idea is to get you to install their app so that's
probably unlikely.

~~~
manglav
you can also download it through their website as well, except their site is
being hit super hard right now (error 500).

~~~
mouseroot
yea it not even coming up for me anymore :/

~~~
simcop2387
I managed to get one page in, no luck after that.

EDIT: link to list of buyables [http://comicstore.marvel.com/Marvel-Free-
First-Issues/comics...](http://comicstore.marvel.com/Marvel-Free-First-
Issues/comics-collection/1001)

------
phaus
This is a good first step in the right direction. For too long, Marvel has
been the EA of comic books.

~~~
yalogin
Could you explain this? How are they the EA of comic books? They have great
original content is all I know. Though I read comics am not too focused on
them.

~~~
toyg
I think he meant they insisted on DRM and crippled online experiences. I'm not
incredibly familiar with post-2005 Marvel, but untol then they had been
extremely reluctant to embrace the web, which resulted in massive online
piracy (and crappy community standards like cbz/cbr).

~~~
phaus
There's that, and then there's the fact that working for them was a such a
soul crushing experience that a bunch of their most talented artists left and
founded Image. The artists were unappreciated, poorly paid, overworked, and
restricted from working on anything that didn't fall well within the norms of
the classic superhero archetype, even if it was a personal project.

When a company that deals in art gets to the point where they care more about
protecting and propping up existing franchises than they do about producing
original works, that company's usefulness has been exhausted.

------
lowlevel
Marvel unlimited looks interesting... but, sadly I can't even sign in so
they're not getting any of my money.

~~~
BryantD
On the iPad? Try entering your username in all lower case. On the Web, I
dunno.

------
dsymonds
Their "free" comics require me to give them credit card details? I don't think
so.

------
edwardunknown
Couldn't check comixology because it's down but from what I gather they're
charging $3.99 for digital comics? Everybody wants to see the creators get
paid but that just seems like bad business to me. Seems like they'd make more
going totally ad supported. How many people out there are dropping four bucks
on a digital comic book?

~~~
cdcox
To be fair, they also offer a digital library of many (kind of randomly
selected) 6 months and older issues for $10 a month or $5 if you pay for a
year. Marvel's digital strategy is kind of confused right now.

